# Which insurance



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Can anyone give me advice on best places for insurance. George currently has 4 weeks free from petplan, but not sure who to go with after that, thanks


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

VetMediCover highly recommended on this forum.

http://www.vetsmedicover.co.uk/home/

I'm with M&S but I'm thinking of changing over to them for my 2 when their polices are up for renewal.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm with VetMediCover. It costs £18 pm for the life time of the dog and guarantee covering for the life of the dog. I think this £18 may have gone up since I took it out, but not by much.

Haven't made a claim yet, which I guess is quite an important test.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh after looking at them after I think it was Julie recommended them ,I got Mable insured with them but when Id waited for Wilfs to be up for renewal it had gone upto £21 but still took it out. Looks good, and Wilfs had gone upto nearly this in nearly 4 years for less cover with More than x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we always took out cover from the day we picked them up so tecknicly they were insured twice so we didnt have to worry about the time laps in staring a new insurance, as a fried in sured her dov but their was a couple of days between the old one ending and the new one starting, the dog needed an op and she wasnt insured yet. same kinda thing happend witb someone els but this was changing to another company, i think ig was a 2week time laps before she was actualy covered and the dog laserated her pay ln glass, the had to remover part of the pad, then she burst her stitches. 

i have only had to claime once with morethan but that was 3 years ago i would think they would still be same and pay thd vet direct. 

however pet plan have been rwaly good for a friend whos dog waa born without part of his pelvis so it was enevitable he wohld need an operation(the owner is a vet nurse so knew what she was taking on) so whdn she called up she told them he will need and on not might need an opp, most companys will not cover an existing condition. but pet plan have been fab for her. 


we are with More Than, have made one claim on Inca when she swalowed a dummy teat and couldnt pass it(this was exactly a week after being spayed) they were very easy just filled out a form at the vets and they delt with thm direct. 


vet fees upto £7000 
dethfrom injury £600 
loss by theft or straying "
advertizing and reward "
kennel fees if owner needs hospital treatment"
pet holiday protection £1250
thrid party liabilaty cover for your dog up to £2 million 

Gypsy is 5 years old £22.?? a month
Inca is almost 5 years old £15.99 a month(she is the only one we have claimed on for £478.66 about 3 years ago)
Echo is almost 3 years old £13.99 a month
Delta is 1 year old £12.?? a month

they all started off about £9 when we first go them but with Delta we descovered that mum had taken out the petsaver cover with her which was different to the others and wasnt life cover. so we canceled that and started a new one which bumped her up emedietly up to £12 something, 

mum conciderd changing last year but she said when she looked into it, morthan still looked good


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

We are with More Than for Ellie and Sainsburys for Maisy. If you are a member of Quidco cashback go through their website first, I got £38 cashback for taking out my policy for Ellie and it was the cheapest and best one when I compared them all on moneysupermarket.com! Well worth a couple of minutes of your time joining if youre not a member


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We recommend Petplan - and as such all our puppies leave us with 4 weeks free insurance from them. We arrived at this choice purely by asking our vet who they preferred - as they were the ones dealing with insurance companies on a daily basis and they said that Petplan paid up without quibble.
Petplan are the single largest pet dedicated insurance company (that we have found) and have not jumped on the bandwagon like many advertising on TV.
Vetsmedicover looks too good to be true - and as such we know of people just watching to see how they develop for renewals.
At the end of the day - we would suggest you ask Your vet - as they are the people likely to have hands-on knowledge of who does what; when and how x

This is only a suggestion xxx

Stephen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi we are going go with More Than had a quote for Milo & Alfie of £21 pm for the two and the policy is a mirror image of pet plans top policy the only difference is they pay you and not the vets so you have to pay out....for the same policy with pet plan it would have been just over £40. Each dog will cost us £10.52pm and we get a £40 M&S voucher with each policy You can go on the comparison web sites and get a good cross section but beware of super market policies as the are apparentley slow payers upto 3 months in some cases..


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Depends on a lot of factors really.

Are you looking for annual? per condition? or life long?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Depends on a lot of factors really.
> 
> Are you looking for annual? per condition? or life long?


Well I would always go Life Long as our last dog had a liver condition (£800 initial vets bill) and it lasted for three and half years. Our monthly outlay for medication and special diet that he needed was in the region of £100pm and guess what we never had insurance....costly mistake! However, we found that we could get his medication and food from the Manor Pharmacy at less than half the price we where paying the vets......the vets just gave us a prescription at £10 each month.....which ever policy you choose I recommend that you have some form of insurance because vets fee's are very high.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Life-long is the best but the premiums will be higher. 

Where you live can also play a factor- hence why people with same insurance companies are paying different amounts.

Sometimes your first year is good and then Wham! they push up the premiums the following year.

Who said dog ownership was easy eh


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks everyone , will have a look today


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks just looked at More than, and noticed excess is 70 plus 10% of total cost of vets bill, is that high


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi we are going go with More Than had a quote for Milo & Alfie of £21 pm for the two and the policy is a mirror image of pet plans top policy the only difference is they pay you and not the vets so you have to pay out....for the same policy with pet plan it would have been just over £40. Each dog will cost us £10.52pm and we get a £40 M&S voucher with each policy You can go on the comparison web sites and get a good cross section but beware of super market policies as the are apparentley slow payers upto 3 months in some cases..


Got a quote from then but no offer of M&S vouchers, did you do it through the website


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Got a quote from then but no offer of M&S vouchers, did you do it through the website


Yes got a quote on-line just as an enquiry and then they e-mailed me with the offer....Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Got a quote from then but no offer of M&S vouchers, did you do it through the website


In fact just purchased it on-line today from the e-mail they sent me £10.72 per dog.....Mick


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks Mick, will check my emails then


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> thanks Mick, will check my emails then


Hi Jayne 
Here's the offer I got via e-mail...

Dear Mr Watson,

We wanted to send you a quick reminder about your Pet Insurance quote for Milo and to also let you know that for a limited time, we'll give you a £40 M&S Voucher as a special thank you when you buy your Pet Insurance from MORE TH>N. 

To get this offer you must use one of the links in this email to get a quote and the cover start date must be on or before the 11th August 2011.


The price we quoted you was: £128.64 



Our Pet Insurance can offer you the following benefits:

Up to £7,000 vet fees cover for each new accident or illness, for as long as your pet is insured with us
FREE access to vetfone - a 24 hour pet help line manned by qualified veterinary nurses
Cover on pets from 8 weeks old up to any age
Up to £600 towards a reward if your pet goes missing


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Thanks just looked at More than, and noticed excess is 70 plus 10% of total cost of vets bill, is that high


Wow it sounds it as if they need major work of £2000 that's £270 excess. I thought the excess was a one off £70 odd??


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

look carefullyand it defo says plus 10%
of fees


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Excess - £70 + 10% of the rest of the cost of the veterinary treatment
this is the exact wording, I suppose that is why it is a bit cheaper than other companies. Also not sure if it is for life long cover. If so would prob go for it, although got good quote from pets at home


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Wow it sounds it as if they need major work of £2000 that's £270 excess. I thought the excess was a one off £70 odd??


Hey your right did not see that when I booked it, just had a look and can cancel without cost within the first 14 days....thanks for that Will need to start again now so its back to the comparison web sites...


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hey your right did not see that when I booked it, just had a look and can cancel without cost within the first 14 days....thanks for that Will need to start again now so its back to the comparison web sites...


no probs, take a look at Pets at home insurance. Let me know what you find


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Guys
Have a look at the Argos Pet Insurance they do 3 levels with the top one called Platinum working out at £17.17pm......thoughts please.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Guys
> Have a look at the Argos Pet Insurance they do 3 levels with the top one called Platinum working out at £17.17pm......thoughts please.


looks ok, but try pets at home, think it was a bit cheaper


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

£16.12 a month lifetime extra cover with up to 
£9000 vets fees and 
75 excess
pets at home


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> no probs, take a look at Pets at home insurance. Let me know what you find


Hi again Jayne
Just had a look at the Pets at Home and it looks quite good I'm going to give them a ring tomorrow as they say you get a 10 per cent discount for including a second dog....I will lrt you know what I find out....Michael


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi again Jayne
> Just had a look at the Pets at Home and it looks quite good I'm going to give them a ring tomorrow as they say you get a 20 per cent discount for including a second dog....I will lrt you know what I find out....Michael


ok will let you know if I find anything else


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> £16.12 a month lifetime extra cover with up to
> £9000 vets fees and
> 75 excess
> pets at home


Hey its telling me £14.33!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hey its telling me £14.33!!!


ooh lucky you, maybe the postcode affects it, or have you put a higher excess


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> ooh lucky you, maybe the postcode affects it, or have you put a higher excess


I put in the £75 and although we live in lincolnshire we have a notts post code...


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

:


michaelwatson54 said:


> I put in the £75 and although we live in lincolnshire we have a notts post code...


yeah we live in North East lincolnshire but postcode is Doncaster??? Now done that many quotes I am losing the plot!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> :
> 
> yeah we live in North East lincolnshire but postcode is Doncaster??? Now done that many quotes I am losing the plot!


I agree we're going to get Alfie & Milo bedded down now and get some sleep and I will start again tomorrow but I think Pets at Home looks good...


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm with Petplan and have claimed twice in one year and they paid up within two weeks of the claims. So an excellent service. I think it is all well and good getting cheap monthly payments but you want a company that pays up because you will need treatments however minor. My claims were only grass seeds and an ear mite.
Good luck


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea i agree you need to check reviews if there are any,vetsmedicover seem to pay out quickly also ive gone with them .


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pet Insurance! well at the end off the day you've got to get the best you can afford and like all insurance company's you only find out how good they are when you have to make a claim! Finger's crossed none of us will have to make one but if we do we should compare how well your insurance company does! Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess I'd better look at it too....


----------



## Mags (Jul 17, 2011)

With Petplan if I call Maisie a crossbreed, cover is £18.34 but if I list her as a cockapoo it is £22.73. Very strange as a cockapoo IS a crossbreed. May phone them tomorrow to sort out.


----------



## myrab (Jul 7, 2011)

I have used Petplan for life cover for my dogs since 1990 and have never had any problems with either payments to me or invoices paid straight to the vets.

I also used it for my cat and when he disappeared and I rang to cancel, there was a refund in the post within a few days without me even asking.

They may be a little dearer than some companies but there has never been any quibble about paying out and the vets know that too so treatment, even the expensive stuff, has been instant.

Just to let you know my experiences. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> £16.12 a month lifetime extra cover with up to
> £9000 vets fees and
> 75 excess
> pets at home


Thanks, I had just got insurance online from Argos, but it was only for a 12 month period from date of incident/claim. Pets at Home is per year and therefore renews the year time period from the ins renewal date not the incident date. 

Long and short of it all is I've changed over to Pets at home and cancelled the Argos policy in the 14 day cooling off period. Thanks for posting your thread it's really helped me.

Julie x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Your'e welcome


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

i have gone with tesco insurance. I had the 4 weeks petplan insurance and was deciding what breed to put izzy under poodle cross or cockapoo cross on the new insurance. I went ahead and set up the insurance with the cocker cross at £12.51. The next day izzy fell and broke her leg. It wasnt even 24hrs after i was so gutted. I phoned them up just to see where i stood. They said they covered from the first day for accidents and 14 days for illness. I put in a claim as it was over £1000 for the op. It has been long and drawn out affair but they have finally paid which has been weight off my mind. They had seen id got a quote a couple of days before too so i think they knew it was genuine. Their cover is £4000 for vet fees and £1000 for complementary therapies excess £60, but i think it may also go on how much you paid for your dog(im not sure), but dont leave it too long..... you dont know whats round the corner!!.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well we've booked Pets at Home 'Lifetime Extra' @ £14.33 so both pups insured for under £30 and at a good level....checked with our vets and a number of their customers use this insurance and they reported no problemsMick...(hope we never use it!)


----------



## Mags (Jul 17, 2011)

*Insurance*

I think we've finally decided on John Lewis for insurance. Lifetime cover with £10k annual payout , underwritten by AXA is coming in at £12.96. Much cheaper than pet plan at almost twice the amount for very similar (from what I can see).


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine are with Argos - premium as its for life cover - around £18 pm for each !


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I've taken out Pets at Home, £12 something a month


----------

